# What kind of guy can i hire to setup my template



## igwanna (Oct 19, 2018)

ok so i litteraly dont have time to setup a new one properly,

my template is huge took me 2 months to do with alot of sacrifice of time, but it is not well made as i lacked completely the nohow to do it properly.

so the Newb qwuestion is

what kind of guy/freelancer/pro am i hiring to setup my template properly in my daw with the full orchestra off my kontakt libraries with the correct way to bus things and reverbs delays and what not? is it a composer? an engineer? a producer? can i pay someone from abroad to do this remotely via some teamviewer thing isnce in portugal these kinds of ppl are hard to find? 

would anyone here do that for me for whatever amount of money makes sense?


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 19, 2018)

No, you have to do it yourself.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 19, 2018)

igwanna said:


> would anyone here do that for me for whatever amount of money makes sense?


DI so helpful as usual.

There are plenty of people that can do this kind of work. Or at least 90% of the gruntwork and then you can do the final tweaks. You just need to look for 1) someone who lives near you and 2) uses the same daw.


----------



## igwanna (Oct 19, 2018)

chillbot said:


> DI so helpful as usual.
> 
> There are plenty of people that can do this kind of work. Or at least 90% of the gruntwork and then you can do the final tweaks. You just need to look for 1) someone who lives near you and 2) uses the same daw.


that was what ive been doing really, even searched google for composers and prods, but there seems to be no interest in ppl from my area which are almost none, i belive ill get stuck on this really... thats a shame.... i do understand the benefits of learning to do this, which i did for the last 2 years but to a certain extent only. im not a pro and unfortunately most of my time is absolutely consumed by my bill paying job... and all i want is to compose in the only way i know, really.

oh well..


----------



## chillbot (Oct 19, 2018)

I mean you could try to have someone do something over the internet remotely... but... seems like a terrible idea. Needs to use your samples and your vst/fx and everything else. Where do you live where apparently no one else lives?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 19, 2018)

There are people on this forum that would either make one for you at an hourly rate you probably would not like, or else sell you a ready made one. If you google around there are some daw templates already for sale on the net. No idea if they are any good.

It takes a lot of time to set one up especially if it’s a good one that fits you and if you want someone else to do it, expect to pay a lot. But there are definitely people here that will. I’m sure you will get some PM’s eventually.


----------



## MarcelM (Oct 19, 2018)

it would probably take more time to learn someone else template instead of doing your own. also you win learn alot when doing it yourself.

i have build so many templates in all major daws and learned quite alot that way. ofcourse some forums like vi control helped alot aswell. oh, not to forget all the youtube videos from some great composers.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 19, 2018)

I help lots of people do this who are Logic users via Skype.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 19, 2018)

MarcelM said:


> it would probably take more time to learn someone else template instead of doing your own. also you win learn alot when doing it yourself.
> 
> i have build so many templates in all major daws and learned quite alot that way. ofcourse some forums like vi control helped alot aswell. oh, not to forget all the youtube videos from some great composers.



Yes, the benefits gained from doing the hard work will pay off. No one can make the music you make, even wit the same tools. I built my template over 10 years and still make tweaks and edits. 

It is a never-ending process, but always provides what works for me. Nobody can do what I do, and that is what makes my journey unique. 

Sorry, buddy. But you have to get to work instead of searching for the easy way out.


----------



## Keith Levenson (Oct 19, 2018)

Where do you live and what DAW do you use?


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 19, 2018)

igwanna said:


> that was what ive been doing really, even searched google for composers and prods, but there seems to be no interest in ppl from my area which are almost none, i belive ill get stuck on this really... thats a shame.... i do understand the benefits of learning to do this, which i did for the last 2 years but to a certain extent only. im not a pro and unfortunately most of my time is absolutely consumed by my bill paying job... and all i want is to compose in the only way i know, really.
> 
> oh well..



I know you said you were in Portugal, but let us know what kind of DAW you use and what developers you use most of the time (Spitfire? 8Dio? Spectrasonics?). If you come up witth a basic idea of what you need (a simple templete with just your favorite stuff? Or a complex orchestral templete with everything?). A list of your favorite developers and DAW might give us an idea if someone here can help you remotely. The advantage being they could probably do it for less than it would cost to hire someone full time (hopefully they could use it themselves as well). They would just need to own the same libraries and DAW. A skype call can work, but you’d be talking for hours and still have to do the leg work yourself.

Also for me I use VE Pro with my DAW (Pro Tools) so if you use that or any special reverbs or effects it would be good to know. Setting up a templete doesn’t have to take days, but you might want to make some hard decisions about what libraries you want to put in it. 12 strings libraries, ect, might add to the time it takes. Also whoever you use, get a test template first, with a few things setup, to make sure it’s going to work when he sends you the bigger one, otherwise days of work might be wasted. 

Also to answer your original question, this job falls under the title of composer’s assistant or the sound engineer if he’s more knowledgable. Personally I think anyone with the technical skill and knowledge should probably be called a tech engineer of some sort, but many composers feel “assistant” covers so many things. “Set up my templete”, “fix my wiring”, “bill my clients”, and “oh, I need a medium chai latte with no foam”. Ha!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 19, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> Yes, the benefits gained from doing the hard work will pay off. No one can make the music you make, even wit the same tools. I built my template over 10 years and still make tweaks and edits.
> 
> It is a never-ending process, but always provides what works for me. Nobody can do what I do, and that is what makes my journey unique.
> 
> Sorry, buddy. But you have to get to work instead of searching for the easy way out.


This!
A template is something very personal and always includes the personal preferences for these and those sounds.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 19, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> This!
> A template is something very personal and always includes the personal preferences for these and those sounds.



Next time you ask what others think of the latest library your interested in, I refer you back to this post. (I know, DI never askes for advice  ).

Truth is, like with libraries, you take advice from many people, listen for yourself and form your own opinions. Doesn’t mean you can’t take someone else’s templete (especially if you give them guidelines) and tweak it yourself from that point. I have done projects on other people’s templetes (especially when working for another composer) then added my own instruments/choices as needed for the project. 

As a mixing and mastering engineer, a few composers have asked me to tweak their templetes as well. Just because I have better ears and a better understanding of how it would mix and what signal processing works best. They just want to get to the goal faster than doing it all themselves (or do you think choosing midi channels is a very personal thing as well?) . But no offense intended, I understand and appreciate wanting to know every corner of your templete if you have the time.


----------



## BenG (Oct 19, 2018)

You can always try Tobias! He does exactly what you're looking for and has helped me build a new DAW from scratch!

http://www.orchestraltemplates.com/


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 19, 2018)

You should really build your own template.

Also, perhaps you're obsessing over a big ass template way too much. Some people have these 1000+ track templates and all these routings and reverb setups and what not. I think it's OCD. I doubt you need that.

Why not put together a simple, straight forward 40 track template with all the bread and butter stuff and take it from there? After all, you're allowing this template business to keep you away from making music. Kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 19, 2018)

I want to hear the OP’s music.

Give us a link.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 19, 2018)

still_lives said:


> Did you code your DAW and plugins from scratch? Compile your own operating system? Roll all your own sample libraries? Construct the building in which your recording setup sits? Wrap your own cables? Build your own speakers? Build all your own instruments? Run your own web server? I see you have a Soundcloud, did you invent that platform yourself?
> 
> If not, then sorry buddy, you're taking the easy way out and should get to work instead.



Poor little thing.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 19, 2018)

As a side note:
A template often is like a knowledge barrier, it narrows you. You know the word "Zeitgeist"? Again and again I noticed that I suddenly like a sound I did not like half a year ago. It's always also project related. The best thing is that you know all your libraries!
Every now and then, when I have the time, I listen to the libraries I bought, and I often discover super sounds that I've never used before.


----------



## igwanna (Oct 21, 2018)

i was hoping we would get past the "its good for knowlege" thing, again the last template i did took me more than 2 months to do the basic part of itand alot of youtube and forum visits.

im in a point of my life where im starting to get depressed over not having time to compose, but still wanting more and more to compose.

I ultimately think that a composer doesnt need a pc with libraries or even a piano to compose. i believe its all in our head our heart and spirit, but damn, if i pay for a piano why cant i pay for someone to build a template?

theres so many ansers here that i trully apreciate im not even quoting them all. i wish i could see upclose at least big orchestral templates you guys are using...


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 21, 2018)

igwanna said:


> but damn, if i pay for a piano why cant i pay for someone to build a template?


 
Of COURSE you can, and you should not let people here make you feel that you are somehow lazy or deficient if you choose to do so.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 21, 2018)

Even if it's not your DAW of choice, you could download REAPER (the trial version has zero functional limitations), and Storyteller's OTR (Orchestral Template for Reaper) which is now donationware, and it will give you massive, highly organized templates that you can either decide to use, or glean from as examples to learn from.

Just a thought. I haven't tried OTR myself, as I am firmly in the camp that believes making them yourself is the best and possibly only way to have a template that you truly know from the inside-out.

Another thought: If templates are hanging you up, be aware that not every successful composer uses them at all. Some just load a single instrument to draft a melodic/rhythmic line, then add tracks as needed until the composition is finished.


----------



## agarner32 (Oct 21, 2018)

BenG said:


> You can always try Tobias! He does exactly what you're looking for and has helped me build a new DAW from scratch!


I did several sessions with Tobias and for me it was well worth the time and money. He is very punctual, honest and really knows his stuff. He took me step by step from beginning to end with my slave/VEP setup. The other thing I like is that he recognizes that everyone has their own workflow so he is very adaptable. I’m sure I could have figured everything out myself, but he saved me a lot of time.

The Template in a Weekend from Thinkspace is also quite good.


----------



## Henu (Oct 21, 2018)

Check out also Mike Verta's "Template Balancing", which is pure gold.


----------



## igwanna (Oct 21, 2018)

Homem ill speak to Tobias then just to study the possibility.

I'm on studio one 6 btw


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 21, 2018)

Tobias is a great guy and knows his stuff.


----------



## BenG (Oct 21, 2018)

agarner32 said:


> I did several sessions with Tobias and for me it was well worth the time and money. He is very punctual, honest and really knows his stuff. He took me step by step from beginning to end with my slave/VEP setup. The other thing I like is that he recognizes that everyone has their own workflow so he is very adaptable. I’m sure I could have figured everything out myself, but he saved me a lot of time.
> 
> The Template in a Weekend from Thinkspace is also quite good.



Absolutely, @Tobias is a great guy and above all else, wants to help. I would not have been able to build my DAW without him, not to mention the hundreds he saved me! 

I also did the Thinkspace course and thought it cleared up a lot of questions I had


----------



## Peter Stallo (Oct 28, 2018)

I agree with BenG, Tobias at http://www.orchestraltemplates.com/ seems to know what he's doing and sets up templates for others. I'm using some of his guides to (hopefully) setup my own, but I may end up needing his help before I'm done.


----------

